# Flash and Skype [was: Curious]



## ryuuji (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm  very interested to use BSD for my desktop but I don't know for sure if some applications are working like Skype and Flash Player.
I've read someplace that on FreeBSD 11 Skype it is working.
Any changes or solution for flash content ?
And how stable is FreeBSD 11 at this point ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2016)

ryuuji said:


> And how stable is FreeBSD 11 at this point ?


Ups and downs. FreeBSD 11.0 aka -CURRENT is the unstable development version. It should not be used unless you are experienced with FreeBSD and know how to solve issues (because you will have a lot of them). 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

If you want to try BSD I highly recommend you start with PC-BSD. At least until you have a better idea how things work.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 5, 2016)

ryuuji said:


> I'm  very interested to use BSD for my desktop but I don't know for sure if some applications are working like Skype and Flash Player.
> I've read someplace that on FreeBSD 11 Skype it is working.


The linux version can be installed from ports and is working fine on my -CURRENT installation. But it should work with 10.3-RELEASE as well (if I'm not mistaken here?), so, what SirDice said.



ryuuji said:


> Any changes or solution for flash content ?


Best bet: Just forget about flash. It's dying anyways. On Linux, it's already dead for quite some time (and this affects FreeBSD as well, there never was a _native_ FreeBSD version), on Windows, the dying is "in progress". Any relevant website already moved on to HTML5-based solutions.



> And how stable is FreeBSD 11 at this point ?


While it's fairly stable _most_ of the time, this really can change from commit to commit, so don't ever count on it. Run it for tests, experiments, development, but never for day-to-day use.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks. I will probably wait for a stable release (or try 10.3 in vm).


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 5, 2016)

One more thing ... are these libraries available ?

```
tortoisehg g++ cmake dos2unix zlib1g-dev libsdl2-2.0 libsdl2-mixer-2.0 libsdl2-image-2.0 libsdl2-ttf-2.0 \
            libsdl2-dev libsdl2-mixer-dev libsdl2-image-dev libsdl2-ttf-dev libgstreamer1.0-dev libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-dev \
            libgstreamer-plugins-good1.0-dev zlib1g-dev libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev sqlite3
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2016)

Knock yourself out: http://www.freshports.org/search.php


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 5, 2016)

It seems they are available, even if *dos2unix* it is ported as unix2dos and says here that it will install dos2unix http://www.freebsddiary.org/control-m.php. Just zlib not there but I guess it is part of the base system.
Thanks again.


----------



## aragats (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm using FreeBSD 11 from September 2015 on my ThinkPad T430. Works fine. Intel video drivers are improved significantly, everything works including suspend and hibernate. The only serious thing I noticed is that sometimes manual restarting of wifi network crashes the system (Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300). I do not update the system frequently since it's my main home computer, the base system was updated a couple of times, packages maybe 5-6 times.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 7, 2016)

Works pretty well... very fast setup process ... pkg works very fast (have also the compilation way which takes alot longer ofc)
Only problems are related to virtualbox ...
Impressed
Have to figure out how to install this to dual boot with w10 ... different HDDs.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 7, 2016)

Please use more meaningful thread titles. I changed it for you.


----------

